
China Hacks Australian Weather Bureau Computer; Breaches Government Networks - empressplay
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-02/china-blamed-for-cyber-attack-on-bureau-of-meteorology/6993278
======
empressplay
Cyber attacks on government agencies are routine and the "adversaries" range
from thrill-seeking hackers, through to criminals and foreign states.

But the ABC has been told this is a "massive" breach and one official said
there was little doubt where it came from.

"It's China," he said.

The motivation for the attack on the bureau could be commercial, strategic or
both.

The bureau is a critical national resource and another state would place a
high value on its intellectual property and scientific research.

